# Sky Go (UK TV)



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, has anybody managed to get 'sky go' to work in the UAE? Particularly interested if it can be viewed via Xbox or iPad.

Many thanks.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup.....we use a friends sky go account from the uk. View it on laptop via a VPN.....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Can anyone post an idiots guide how to set this up. I downloaded the app for iPad in UK and it worked. But it doesn't work in UAE keeps telling me I need wifi connection when I am already connected to wifi


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

So do u still have a working sky subscription at home? 

All you need to do is get the sky desktop icon, a VPN for UK tv and hey presto. It is honestly that easy. 

Then all u do is log into sky go and download whatever u want to the sky desktop....(log in to ur VPN before you open the desktop)

Hope this helps :0)


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you but I need proper idiots guide lol

Where do i get VPN for UK tv I have active sky account In UK.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please do not discuss the use of or how to obtain VPN's for circumventing the restrictions put in place by the UAE authorities.

This is a public forum and we cannot be seen to condone the discussion of such practices.

What people discuss through private messages is up to them.


----------

